# noob to atv plowing



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a 2006 honda recon electronic shift 2WD. I am looking to plow with it starting this year. I have no idea what plow is better than the next or anything like that. I am asking for advice as to what plow to get, manual lift or winch, what kind of lights do you recommend, should i use chains or heavy bags on the back for traction. Any other advice is greatly appreciated and accepted.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

With only 2WD, I would opt for some chains... at least on the rears. Some weight on the racks wouldn't hurt either. 

If you have a lot to plow, I would use the winch rather than a manual lift. 

I would get a 50 or 54 inch plow for that machine. Lot's of good ones. Look at the Tusk (Eagle) systems over at Rocky Mountain ATV.


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

ok thanks, keep em coming


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Chain and rear weight, for what ever you due.

Cycle country 48" Blade would work also.
Moose Plows are more heavy duty though.

what type or area are you plowing and avg amount of snow and how many years you planing to use the ATV and plow?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

They have a Cycle Country 52" Plow on sale for that machine over at RMATV for 279.99. Need a winch to use it.


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

atv and plow will be mine for awhile, i use it in the summer to push race cars at local race tracks, will be plowing driveways and sidewalks. Get about 6 inches at a shot and usually some rain mixed in on occasion all snow but 9 chances out of 10 has rain mixed in.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

if the snow is deep plan on taking more time , i find it better to lift the blade a little and do 2 pushes, be carefull packing it down when riding over it multiple times, if ya cant push it take smaller bites till ya can.

easy on the throttle is far better than giving her hell imo


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks iplowsno i will keep that in mind, the snow usually ain't too deep i think i could prolly go in one pushes instead of two


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i plowed with a recon for a year fun little atv's love the ES. as far as plow size stick with a 48 don't try a bigger blade. if it's only for your driveway and 6inches at most of wet snow than just put some sand or salt bags on the back for weight. if pushing more than 6in of wet stuff i would opt for the chains. i would get a winch to lift it because you will not beleive you didn't have one before when you get stuck.

now go plow some snow you will have alot of fun with it i know i did but i stepped it up went to a rancher 2x4 and then just bought a kodiak 400 4x4 yesterday so can't wait to see how it plows.


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

let me know if you decide to sell any of your quads with plows, i am right outside of allentown


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i only have one with a plow on it i have since sold the recon and rancher. i do however have a honda 250x sport quad that comes with 2 sets of good tires and basically a whole parts bike and i'm looking to get 900 for it if you or anyone you know might be interested. its a nice fun little bike and runs great but it was time for me to get another utility.


----------



## MilesFox (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a 95 polaris trailboss 4x4, and it gets around in 2wd with chains just fine most of the time. I usually leave in 2wd since the steering is easier, and i usually only need 4wd to back up over curbs to get onto the sidewalks.


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

I think i am going with a 52" plow from rocky mountain, everything included except winch for 279.99 and then a winch probably from jcwhitney for 117.99. Hopefully i dont need to add any lights, might add some on the back for added safety because i only have tail light/brakelight on the back. Grand totalling 397.98 for everything i need to plow with atv. Assuming i dont need any weight. Any advice on who to go to for lights? should i get LED or just standard everyday lights, solid of flashing?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like you're going with the cheapest you can find. Good luck with that.


----------

